# CI Riviera 141 manual



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, everybody.
I tried this a couple of weeks ago and got nowhere, so here goes again. 
Does anybody, please, have an owner's manual for a Riviera 141. Our's is 02 plate, and we have no technical details at all.
Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Speak to Steve Smith at Autotrail (01472 571075). He is brilliant and will get you at least a PDF of the manual if it is available.
Gerry


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

That's great!
Thanks a lot GerryD. I'll try that today.
Cheers,


----------

